# Ecto 1 Project



## Ecto 1 (Jul 21, 2012)

so far so good


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 23, 2012)

Niiiiiiice!!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 23, 2012)

:aok: proper 

What are we lookin at here? Strain and w/e...?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 23, 2012)

Found right section! Looks great!


----------

